
What Is a Jihadist Version of a Perfect World? - colund
https://www.quora.com/What-is-a-jihadists-version-of-a-perfect-world?share=1
======
transfire
Which begs the question, if what you describe is so, why is there so much
apparent violation of such beliefs by Jihadists? More generally speaking, this
is a question that has bothered me for some time, that if they are such true
believers, how is it they are so willing to violate clear and obvious tenants
of the Quran?

